

Can hyperlinks be libellous, or are they just mere footnotes? - soyelmango
http://www.guardian.co.uk/law/afua-hirsch-law-blog/2010/aug/13/defamation-law-hyperlinking

======
konad
1) Get article written about you, linking to page on free hosting saying nice
things about you

2) Change free hosting page to say something nasty

3) Sue for libel

4) Profit

no need for ???

~~~
soyelmango
Depending on what's at stake, it may be possible to prove that changes were
made after the article was written, IF the free hosting keeps - and makes
available - reliable access logs.

